# Alex DR13 wheelset



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i have a cheap-o Alex DR13 wheelset that came stock with my bike, but that i no longer use because i have been riding on some nice Shimano 540s. i was wondering if the Alex wheels were worthy of being used for rainy rides this winter, or if i should go for a $200 OP/Ultegra wheelset that is laced 3x and could handle anything i throw at it over the winter months. i can't find any product reviews on the Alex DR13 wheels, so i don't know anything about them. anybody have experience with these wheels? are they up to lots (250-350 per week) of wet, rainy miles?


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*anybody?*

doesn't ANYBODY have any experience with these wheels???


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*ride it to the ground*

I never rode one, maybe they're not that common or they are too common? Since you already have them, why don't you just ride them to the ground? You said that you have your "nice" wheelset, it's obvious to me what to do with the not so nice wheelset unless you think you can fetch some nice $$$ by selling it.


----------



## tube_ee (Aug 25, 2003)

soulsurfer104 said:


> i have a cheap-o Alex DR13 wheelset that came stock with my bike, but that i no longer use because i have been riding on some nice Shimano 540s. i was wondering if the Alex wheels were worthy of being used for rainy rides this winter, or if i should go for a $200 OP/Ultegra wheelset that is laced 3x and could handle anything i throw at it over the winter months. i can't find any product reviews on the Alex DR13 wheels, so i don't know anything about them. anybody have experience with these wheels? are they up to lots (250-350 per week) of wet, rainy miles?


I've got Alex DR-13s laced 36 / cross-4 to Suzue Jr hubs on my fixie. They built up straight, with little truing needed during the build. After some hard on and off road use, they need a slight truing, but this is typical for a new build in my experience.

The OEM DR-13s I've seen lacked eyelets, my bare rims had them.

The verdict: Good hoops, great price. I'm 215 pounds.

--Shannon


----------

